
Temporally Coherent GANs for Video Super-Resolution (TecoGAN) - Impossible
https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.09393
======
Impossible
Video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZXFXtfd-
Ak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZXFXtfd-Ak)

